# free scraper



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Saw the fine print in the Purdy ad in the last PWC mag. I signed up and got mine in less than a week! :thumbup:

http://www.purdycorp.com/freetools7

Enjoy!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks signed up for it! :nice:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

whoo hoo!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Got it! I mean.. after all, I need another "hack" tool.... :yes:


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks........free tools are always nice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Got it! I mean.. after all, I need another "hack" tool.... :yes:



They got my line of tools for free ??? COOOL ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Just filled in the form too...

Let's see if they post to the UK :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> They got my line of tools for free ??? COOOL ! :thumbsup:


I appreciate you man. Not for what you do, but for who you are.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys are so cheap. :laughing:

_Thanks, mine is on its way too!_


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> Saw the fine print in the Purdy ad in the last PWC mag. I signed up and got mine in less than a week!


Thanks for the heads up! I didn't spot the offer when perusing PWC.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JNLP said:


> You guys are so cheap. :laughing:
> 
> _Thanks, mine is on its way too!_


LOL... Takes one to know one! :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> You guys are so cheap. :laughing:
> 
> _Thanks, mine is on its way too!_


That's pronounced "THRIFTY"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

That's pronounced "THRIFTY"

Only in New England


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Just filled in the form too...
> 
> Let's see if they post to the UK :whistling2:


I was going to fill it in then I read the terms 



> Offer valid in U.S. and Canada only.


Kinda put me off filling the form in 

Then I thought "what the hack errr heck" so I filled it in anyway and snook 'United Kingdom' in after my postcode. 

One can live in hope :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

They might send you a left handed 5 in one:whistling2:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I was going to fill it in then I read the terms


I only filled it in for the crack :whistling2:
See what I did there TU? :jester:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

got mine on the doorstep today. ohhh yah. thanks for the tip Erik!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey got mine today! Kinda heavy, but it is NICE! THanks again!!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Got mine today thanks!!

Free Stuff Rocks!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> I only filled it in for the crack :whistling2:
> See what I did there TU? :jester:


He's here all week folks!

:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Got my purdy scraper today... well.. it's only purdy till I muck it up on a jobsite...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Got my purdy scraper today... well.. it's only purdy till I muck it up on a jobsite...


Ebaying it?

:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ebaying it?
> 
> :whistling2:


Maybe...

:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet, just signed up. Thanks


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks much Eric . Snail Mail brought mine today and, boy , is it Purdy !!!


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

got mine the other day as well....thanks for the link erik


----------



## lugi (May 15, 2009)

Me too thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Got mine last week, to go with the 15 or so 5-in-1's i already own:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Got mine yesterday SWEET!
Thanks again


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It said it will be here in a few weeks but when I clicked on the program details it said it needed to be in by the 30th, so I will wait and see.


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

I got my Free Purdy 6 in 1 today in the mail. Its pretty nice, very sharp edge on it and it was completely free!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I recieved the free tool yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth but....
The handle is huge! They could make it a 7 in 1 by putting a threaded end on it and we could use it for a roller pole!
:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth but....
> The handle is huge! They could make it a 7 in 1 by putting a threaded end on it and we could use it for a roller pole!
> :jester:


lol, that is why none of us had bought one. I checked the purdy tool out before but passed on it. Free is free.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Got mine last week... That is the sharpest blade I have ever seen on a new knife. I still can;t see how they can get away with being a 6 in one
though.


----------

